# New Hyper Motor



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want to say that I took the boat out to the lake hunting ducks sat. I LOVE MY NEW MOTOR!!!!!! I never got stuck in the mud once  . I didn't have to spend two hours pushing and pulling the boat to get it off a mud bar like I did last weekend with the outbord motor :twisted: . These have to be the greatest things since the lightbulb. 

I didn't kill any ducks, but I sure had fun ripping up and down the mud, and cattailes. Kinda like a kid at Christmas :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Im so jealous!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

No need to be jealous! All you have to do is go out and buy one. All my so called budys, woosed out on me and stayed home to hang christmas lights. (Ohhhhh the advantage of beeing divorced)


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> No need to be jealous! All you have to do is go out and buy one. All my so called budys, woosed out on me and stayed home to hang christmas lights. (Ohhhhh the advantage of beeing divorced)


Im married, but if ya ever need some weight on the bow so you dont ride a wheely let me know, she can hang the christmas lights on her own.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

or you just put them up at midnight.............because you know you can't sleep anyways


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

gald you got a motor your happy with. congrats. there nice. what size did you get ?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a 21hp Hyper Drive. It has the longer shaft (43") instead of the 27" I was told that the shorter hyper's will get stuck in the mud, becouse they cant lower the prop into the mud fare enough to give the "push" that is needed to lift the rear of the boat, and give it forward momentum. Hell, I don't know, This is my first mud motor, and I got a good deal on it. I was looking at buying a longtail, but they were $3,000.00 I picked this up for $2,300.00 It will push my 16' Landaue with myself, and gear about 15 mph across the water.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

For 2300 dollars I want one. 

Where did you get it?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a Mudbuddy Motor. I got it from Clint at Mudbuddy off of 7800 so. and Redwood. (Behind the Sizzler on 7800 so. if your not familiar with them) It was his friends that lives in Canada, and he took a new motor up to him, and brought this one back that I have. It is used, but it only has 21 hrs on the motor. 

Clint treated me well!! He put a new actuator on it for the trim, did a complete service, and fixed anything that needed to be fixed. They also give you a gas can with the motors you buy, and a battery if you don't have one. (You wont get that with a Beaver Tail motor! I've tryed)

But I'll tell you, if you are thinking of getting a mud motor. I wouldn't put it off!!! They are un-real!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i got a brand new 23 horse for 2500


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you got a dam good deal on that motor there. Yes clint is a very good guy down there. that hole shop is greta guys and gals. they treat me well every time i go down there or call or email. I agree if any looking for a mud motor go check out mu buddy. O yea and there hell a nice to have. i cant care what any body says.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, Now I'm mad :evil: :evil: :evil: So how did you swing a deal like that? I looked at them, and they were like $3,800 new.


----------

